# I can't decide!!



## Kyaterina (Nov 2, 2009)

I could use some help. After shopping around dozens of different fursuit making sites, I have failed to decide who I want to buy from the most.

I want a good quality suit for a good price.. I'm trying to stay under about 1500$, but I still want a good-looking suit that will last a long time.

So I would like to hear from other people that have fursuits. Where did you get it? Do you like the quality of it? How much did it cost? Would you recommend that maker, or would you suggest someone else?

I just want a nice suit for a decent price. I understand they're expensive and I'm willing to deal with that. This is an investment for me, and it's one I'm very very excited about making. I just don't want to have any regrets once it's all said and done.


----------



## Hyasinth (Nov 2, 2009)

Personally I make my own stuff...(mostly) however! This person has great prices http://www.komickrazi.com/costumes/commissions.html Unpadded suits for $900 and up, and padded (digitigrade padding) for $1200 and up. 

Her suits are beautiful, and she's very nice. I haven't bought anything from her (yet) but I've heard *many* good things, and she also has great tutorials.


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 2, 2009)

Mixed candy is who i am thinking about commissioning eventually


----------



## Kyaterina (Nov 2, 2009)

Hyasinth said:


> Personally I make my own stuff...(mostly) however! This person has great prices http://www.komickrazi.com/costumes/commissions.html Unpadded suits for $900 and up, and padded (digitigrade padding) for $1200 and up.
> 
> Her suits are beautiful, and she's very nice. I haven't bought anything from her (yet) but I've heard *many* good things, and she also has great tutorials.



See, I like those a lot, but I guess I should have mentioned that I prefer the cartoony ones... I plan to wear it out a lot, and I don't want to scare children or anything.. Heehee..


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Nov 2, 2009)

Kyaterina said:


> See, I like those a lot, but I guess I should have mentioned that I prefer the cartoony ones... I plan to wear it out a lot, and I don't want to scare children or anything.. Heehee..




Awww...scaring children is over half the fun.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 2, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> Awww...scaring children is over half the fun.



Agreed.

Anyway, OP you can check out this link and look at the people featured here to see if you see anything you like: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331

This one has an extended list: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51194


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm leaning towards Beastcub, when I can actually afford it.


----------



## Kyaterina (Nov 3, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Anyway, OP you can check out this link and look at the people featured here to see if you see anything you like: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331
> 
> This one has an extended list: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51194




See, that's the problem. I've looked at every single one of those.. Multiple times. For hours. I'm too indecisive.. I don't want to regret my choice or be disappointed..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 3, 2009)

Kyaterina said:


> See, that's the problem. I've looked at every single one of those.. Multiple times. For hours. I'm too indecisive.. I don't want to regret my choice or be disappointed..



Well, step away from the computer screen. Go outside. Do something. Take a break. Then come back, sit down, take some pen and paper. Or pencil and paper.

Write out what is important to you when it comes to your future suit. What is a must have? What qualities are you looking for? What is the style that you are most interested in? How long are you willing to wait for it to be done? Do you mind being on a waiting list? Stuff like that ask yourself.

Also...stuff like: What do you not want to see? What styles don't interest you? Then take the time to sit down and do a process of elimination. Look through the galleries. See if you can track down and look at reviews of people who got suits from different peeps, read the descriptions. Make sure the person you go with knows what he or she is doing and produces consistent quality in a reasonable time frame. Then when you get your list knocked down to a few, contact all of them, get a quote, ask some questions and go from there.


----------



## Kyaterina (Nov 3, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well, step away from the computer screen. Go outside. Do something. Take a break. Then come back, sit down, take some pen and paper. Or pencil and paper.
> 
> Write out what is important to you when it comes to your future suit. What is a must have? What qualities are you looking for? What is the style that you are most interested in? How long are you willing to wait for it to be done? Do you mind being on a waiting list? Stuff like that ask yourself.
> 
> Also...stuff like: What do you not want to see? What styles don't interest you? Then take the time to sit down and do a process of elimination. Look through the galleries. See if you can track down and look at reviews of people who got suits from different peeps, read the descriptions. Make sure the person you go with knows what he or she is doing and produces consistent quality in a reasonable time frame. Then when you get your list knocked down to a few, contact all of them, get a quote, ask some questions and go from there.




I'll do just that! Hopefully it'll help. I'm so terrible at decision making.. Haha. Thank you all very much!


----------



## Shino (Nov 3, 2009)

Personally, I reccommend Beastcub, though I think her queue is a little full right now. Your best bet is to get a detailed description and a ref sheet and start talking to the suit makers. Also, you'll find that certain styles go best with certain makers. Do you want toony? You want realistic? You want partial? You want fullsuit? You want it soon? You want padded? You want skin-tight? You want adult? etc, etc, etc.

Chances are, once you really, _really_ narrow down what you want, you'll probably only have to chose between a couple of makers.

Good luck!


----------

